# Outside of Events, do you use your garden?



## koopasta (Dec 1, 2018)

Personally, whenever it's not a gardening event, I never use my garden. I don't like the crossbreeding or harvesting mechanic too much. I just grab a bunch of basic flowers that villagers may request and then never touch the garden again. I know some people are REALLY into gardening, so I was wondering if you guys did gardening much.


----------



## Wickel (Dec 1, 2018)

A bit! I never did, but it annoys me when I can't complete a camper's request for a flower so lately I've been breeding some. c:


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 1, 2018)

I don’t try to grow hybrid flowers, but I do grow regular flowers when I’m running low because I know the villagers ask for them.


----------



## Flare (Dec 1, 2018)

I did before but recently I don't really do much with it anymore.

I'm still missing plenty of hybrids.


----------



## Static_Luver (Dec 1, 2018)

Nope! I only use my garden during an event. I, too, do not really favor the mechanisms of gardening. But I kind of want to start gardening in order to create hybrids.


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Dec 1, 2018)

All the time! I’m still working on getting all the pink and blue tulip items


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 1, 2018)

Doing stuff with flowers is one of my favorite hobbies in AC, so yes I use my flower bed constantly


----------



## kayleee (Dec 1, 2018)

I only use it for events. In fact, I pretty much only play the game during events, like doing requests for villagers etc.


----------



## Ninibear (Dec 2, 2018)

Very rarely I would plant the generic flowers so I'll have a bunch to cross breed with. But it's kinda tedious and annoying... Not very fun... so I don't bother with it most of the time.


----------



## LillyofVadness (Dec 2, 2018)

I used to use my garden a lot because I really like the floral stuff (in particular purple tulips, I love the green and purple on the white background) so I used it a lot of farm the number of purple tulips I needed for all of it, but now I do have all of it so my want to use the garden is... not a lot now. If they added more floral furniture it would likely become interesting to me again, but I doubt they would do that.


----------



## biker (Dec 3, 2018)

I carry a small spare of the most requested flowers to give around, so I hardly ever touch my garden outside events.


----------



## Marte (Dec 3, 2018)

Not at all. I'm barely keeping up with this event as well. I find the garden a bit too boring sadly


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 3, 2018)

I find using the garden after the events useless. Now I hate it when villagers ask for flowers, despite not doing the garden.


----------



## pumpkinpuppy (Dec 5, 2018)

I don't think I've used it once outside of events!


----------



## cornimer (Dec 6, 2018)

Only occasionally. Usually I can't be bothered, but sometimes I decide to plant my leftover seeds from previous gardening events just to get them out of my inventory


----------



## Ashariel (Dec 8, 2018)

I used to use it constantly cause I wanted to finish the regular catalog now I'm done so I only use it to grow the regular flowers but I hated the crossbreeding to it was very boring but I'm still glad to have 1 of everything!!


----------



## PaperCat (Dec 8, 2018)

not really.


----------



## AccfSally (Dec 8, 2018)

Yes, at times.


----------



## Soigne (Dec 9, 2018)

Only for planting the basic flowers for requests, so I suppose I should have voted sometimes. I started trying to get hybrids a while ago, but it was so painfully slow that I gave up altogether.


----------



## auroral (Dec 10, 2018)

I use mine very rarely. I keep telling myself I'm going to work on hybrids one of these days so I plant like... 100 basic flowers... and then i do nothing with them the end. I have so many flowers built up, but never feel motivated enough to look up a hybrid guide wHEEZES. But whenever I do feel like using my garden, I'm just like "hmm bet my butt load of basic flowers arent enough to get me started, better plant a few more to be safe."


----------



## petaltail (Dec 17, 2018)

very occasionally, like when villagers ask for flowers that i don't have. apart from that, i only use the garden for events lol


----------

